# Where to Start?



## 4. (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello,
I am very interested and curious about solving the 3x3 blindfolded and I would like to do it myself someday. I don't know anything about BLD cubing so I have a bunch of questions.

-What is the easiest method? I don't care how long it takes to execute I just want to start with the easiest.

-Should I start with the 2x2? 

-Do I need to learn any special algorithms? 

I will use this thread for more questions later.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 26, 2010)

4. said:


> Hello,
> I am very interested and curious about solving the 3x3 blindfolded and I would like to do it myself someday. I don't know anything about BLD cubing so I have a bunch of questions.



Wow, you're so interested you haven't even time to search for any answers!

Let's start you off with badmephisto's guide: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2UBYhX5uM

Also, take a look at the wiki for some ideal starting places: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Blindfolded_Solving


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 26, 2010)

o lawd


----------



## 4. (Nov 26, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Wow, you're so interested you haven't even time to search for any answers!
> 
> Let's start you off with badmephisto's guide: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2UBYhX5uM
> 
> Also, take a look at the wiki for some ideal starting places: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Blindfolded_Solving


 
Thank's, I kinda suck at searching for things...



Kirjava said:


> o lawd


 
OK, Thanks. That answered 1 of my questions.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 26, 2010)

and if you follow the link it answers all of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

